# Liga Onslaught



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I mentioned on here that while at a local B&M I decided to get a Sobremesa over a Liga Flying Pig to cap off a long week and to enjoy a cigar I've never had before. I said I would save the Liga for next time.

@bobbya08 made sure that I tried that Liga much sooner than anticipated.

This forum really is amazing, and I hope to be as generous to others as others have been to me. It will be hard to top this. But that won't keep me from trying.

Thanks, buddy. These cigars will be worshipped before smoking! Now get home safe. My Make a Wish package is waiting for you with a couple surprises.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad they made it safe and sound. I had a buddy help me out with this since I'm away at work. I didn't want you to have to wait lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. I had a buddy help me out with this since I'm away at work. I didn't want you to have to wait lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just noticed I left that out and was going to add my thanks to your buddy! Please send him along my appreciation!


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a pretty sexy little line up!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy crap!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very generous @bobbya08 a great gesture for a good puffer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn..Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Great package :thumb:
I havnt tried one yet, and before anyone gets any ideas i DO have some, just havnt broke down and smoked one.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn, Bobby is the Master of the beat down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@bobbya08 H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T !!!!! I am actually at a loss for words! @MidwestToker is it safe to assume you just about wet your self when you opened that package  Someone sent me a Feral once and I had saved it for one of those days I needed something good to happen......DAMN was it good!!! They are a bit out of my price range but for a Special Occasion..they can't be beat! Congrats!!


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow what a walk down Liga Lane! Love this forum, I am beyond words with the generosity and friendship here.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

What a hit!! I hope the neighbors yards were not damaged too badly in that massive bombing. I'm sure your yard is decimated. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

SBjanderson said:


> Wow what a walk down Liga Lane! Love this forum, I am beyond words with the generosity and friendship here.


 Can I Have An AMEN!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Can I Have An AMEN!!!


AMEN BOTL @Ranger0282


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow! Great hit and, assist!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

DAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

